# Smokeys new trick!



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I put teaching him to open the fridge on hold and decited to teach him how to bow. I just taught him this today. We still have some work to do, but he is doing great. I can't get him to do it right away on command yet, but I can get him to do it once he jumps up on my arm, so we are working on it from there. Here is a short video!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

He is doing even better at it today!


----------

